# التمديدات الصحية: أبعاد التأسيس للأدوات الصحية...جديد ومهم لمشغل التدفئة



## طالب البوليتكنك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

عندي عدد من الموضوعات المتعلقة بمشغل التدفئة والتمديدات الصحية سادرجها تباعا ان الله​


أبعاد التأسيس للأدوات الصحية

المغاسل:
العرض الدارج للمغاسل في السوق المحلي 50 سم و60 سم وارتفاع حافة المغسلة عن وجه البلاط من 80 سم الى82 سم . وللإبعاد الدقيقة يمكن أخذها من الكتالوجات للإشكال المختلفة.​ 
بقية الموضع مدرج في المرت باذن الله​ 
دعواتكم لنا بالنجاح والتوفيق​


----------



## مستريورك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااا
والله يعطيك العافية علي هذا المجهود الرائع

ولاكن لو هناك مواضيع مثل ذلك توضع في قسم اخر غير التكييف

مثلا قسم تكنولوجيا المياه


----------



## طالب البوليتكنك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> مشكور جداااااااااااااا
> والله يعطيك العافية علي هذا المجهود الرائع
> 
> ولاكن لو هناك مواضيع مثل ذلك توضع في قسم اخر غير التكييف
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

هذه المواضيع جزء لا يتجزا من تخصص التكييف والتبريد وهذاما ندرسه في جامعتنا


----------



## alaa_84 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you my brother


----------



## السيد زرد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يجزيك كل الخير على مجهودك الوافر وتعبك فى هذا الملف المهم


----------



## السيد زرد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك امددنا بالملفات الصحى التى عندك لان الصحى مهم للمهندسين الميكانيكا بالخليج


----------



## eng.muneer (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم موضوع متعوب عليه وبالنسبه للمعلق(مغسله,مرحاض,بديه ) بكون مفصل كل المسافات وكل شي بتحتاجو على كرتونه


بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## الورداني93 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور وبارك الله بك


----------



## ابو شازاد (20 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------

